# Lake Placid July 3 -5 - This Weekend!!



## yankeerob (Jul 1, 2009)

Who's going to Lake Placid this weekend:

http://www.ilbbqf.com/index.html

-rob


----------



## 1894 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looked into it for a weekend trip.  Seems dogs are not allowed into the venue ( understandable ) so we may likely pass .


----------



## eman (Jul 3, 2009)

1894,
 I know down here in Louisiana ,Dogs have been banned from allmost all public gatherings.
 we have chihuahuas and carry them in chest packs just like a child.
 The idiots that bring vicious dogs that they can't controll ( mainly  pit bulls ) to a public event have ruined it for everyone.
 We don't bring our dogs out this time of year as it's just to hot.
102 yesterday and 101 today . humidity is around 85%.
 going to the tea party and fire works sat. but the dogs gotta stay in the A C .


----------

